# Wildlife garden at Preschool...



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yipee...
we have just found out that we have been given a big sum of money to create a wildlife area for our preschool.
we are very excited about this and are looking to start work soon.
we know what some of the money has to be spent on...
a hide for the children, fencing, planters etc but thought some extra ideas for the finer details would be good.
so what do you recommend..
also any suggestions for a cheap way of craeting a pathway through the garden that is wheelchair accessible but cheap as the budget doesn't cover this aspect.


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

remember the most important principle when creating a wildlife garden: to attract a variety of native animals, you need a variety of native plants.

It's so simple but easy to forget; there are plenty of bits of land people have left to "go wild" that are overgrown with one or two types of plant (usually hawthorn and nettles) and they don't realise that that's good habitat for hardly anything.

I used to work for the charity Groundwork, who do lots of workshops with schools. When designing wildlife gardens (which your local Groundwork will be happy to do for you for a fixed fee) we would almost always include a "minibeast mansion" - a pile of pallets nailed together with the holes filled in with hay, cardboard boxes, rolled up carpet, etc. by the kids.

If you've got a big enough budget to get in expert help then Groundwork are well worth it Schools
http://www.northwest.groundwork.org...we-do/case-studies/2010/09/st-catherines.aspx


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thanks...
budget is only tiny (well to us its a fortune) so getting someone in may be hard...
come on guys any other ideas, suggestions etc.


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Rach, I just found this guide, hope it can help you out a little


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thanks for that...
i've flagged it and will read it properly later.
we're very excited and the children and families will be too when we tell them.
it means we can go out and really explore the area, look at life cycles, grow our own snacks, etc.


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sure the'y love it, I had one at my school, although we didn't use it nearly enough


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

we're loucky to get the money...funding is low at the moment.
just been looking at montion sensor night cameras and bird house cameras so the children can see some baby birds...
also getting some digital microscopes, planters, a hide/playhouse, sheds and compost stuff...
its one of those...will take a while to get going but when it does... it will be fabby!
i'll post some progress reports...


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Please do, would be good to see what you come up with


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

OK...Game on, the money has been signed off and is now due in the bank account this week coming.
so, we've been busy planning the last few weeks and have decided upon a few things for the garden.
we are definately getting a motion sensor camera and bug houses etc... a welly boot holder too! 
i will post pictures this week of the existing area and if anyone has any ideas please feel free to post...
we are also hoping to get...
a bird box with camera,
large wheel chair accessible planters.
a hide/gazebo/teaching area. 
wild plants and butterfly housing/breeding equipment.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Only thing i could suggest..Assuming your school uses a laptop with a projector like most do now?
Instead of getting digital microscopes is use something like this USB Microscope at Firebox.com would be much easier for all of the kids to see and save you a bit of money.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ok...
the works starts this thursday...fencing, house and shed first then the fancy details...
i'm gonna get photos tomorrow so will try and post so you can all see the progress...
can i please stress though that try and remember this is a preschool wildlife area so it has to reflect the age of the children we cater for (2 upwards) so it will not be entirely without some wind chiimes and spinning wheels....


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm feeling all excited for you Rach :lol2: What a fab project to be involved with!

Would love to see pics of the area asap. As someone said already though I think one of the most important things will be to choose native flora. Have a read up on things like what wildflowers are most attractive to butterflies.

Is it a preschool nursery we're talking about here?

The children will want to see instant results so I'd invest in a really good feeding station to attract a variety of birds all year round. You may be able to get hold of something like free posters/education packs from the RSPB and the children can have fun trying to identify what they've seen.

A pond would be great too for wildlife but is it out of the question health and safety wise?


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

A pond doesn't have to be out of the question with kids involved. Taking certain measures will prevent kids falling in or deliberately jumping in. A raised pond could be an idea or simply a sheet of metal mesh laid over the pond will allow the important creatures in and out.

Also, wheelchair access. Yes well a path dug out of the ground about half a foot deep and laid with either gravel or barkchips is environmentally sound but also allows access to wheelchairs.

An idea for budget plants is to dig over and then rake over an area of soil and then shape it into a natural swerve round something or alongside the path and then sow it with a scatter box of meadow seed which is a mixture of different types of wild grass and flowers.

If you could travel, I also propogate some species of native perrenial flowers such as Geranium, poppies and also Buddlia which is a great Butterfly attractor. If its for a good cause and you could get to me, I could supply you a few free.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well to start off then...
here it is as of 5.20pm today! 
i won't ever be able to post any pictures of the children in the garden due to safeguarding issues but i will post updates of the work.









this is the overall view of the area we will be developing...
the area to the very far right is an old cricket base...which we will use as a natural base for the house/hide.









Close up of the base.









view from the other side... the area links onto our existing playarea...we will be having one of the fencing panels taken out to create an access...









close up... the trees are staying...


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

No need to stick purely to native plants to attract invertebrates.Very many cultivated varieties are good,avoid double flowered varieties though.
Let some leeks go to seed,bees love them.As someone else mentioned Buddleia is a great butterfly attractant for some species of butterflies and moths.Asters (michaelmas daisies) flower in autumn when most others have finished.Verbena boniarensis is great for Hummingbird Hawkmoths.
Early in the spring,bees find Muscari (grape hyacinth) a useful source of nectar.


----------

